# Songbird 1.0 is out!



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2008)

*Songbird is an open-source customizable music player that's under active development.*

                 We set out to build an open, customizable music player. Today, we’re launching with dozens of integrated services, hundreds of add-ons, and a growing developer community. We’ll be the first to admit that there’s plenty left to do. And, while we’re not ready for everyone, 160k users a month are expressing their vote for an alternative music player.
 If you think like us, you’ve got huge aspirations and you’re out to change the world. You gotta start somewhere, this is our 1.0.


SOURCE: *blog.songbirdnest.com/



*getsongbird.com/images/screenshots/100/songbird.jpg

*getsongbird.com/images/screenshots/100/songbird.jpg%3C/a%3E
​Download: *getsongbird.com

Review: *arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081202-first-look-can-songbird-1-0-replace-itunes-wmp.html


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

waiting for thinkdigit forum member's reviews


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 3, 2008)

Songbird is great, reminds me of iTunes everytime I start it in Arch Linux. One of the best media players, next to Amarok only. And since I am a GNOME fan, Songbird is an obvious choice.


----------



## unni (Dec 3, 2008)

The main reason I was using Amarok was because of last.fm, lyrics and artist info support. I will definitely install Songbird this Saturday. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## unni (Dec 3, 2008)

One review here: *www.lockergnome.com/it/2008/12/02/songbird-10-is-a-go/



> I am actually listening to some tunes via the latest release as I type this. Thanks to me already having it downloaded, I was able to update it easily from the Help menu and the rest as they say, is history. Outside of some drastic speed improvements, the main thing I noticed was missing was the questionable MP3 search engine known as SkreemeR. What makes it different is that a user is able to type in a song or musician name into the search box. From there they are presented with a list of likely song titles, the option to buy them off of Amazon, listen to the song in a Flash player or just *download it illegally* from a site not affiliated with SkreemR. See, SkreemR is just linking to, not hosting the music.


Is it true that it had such an option in earlier versions?


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm getting the source and trying out, coming up with a review soon. It surely looks better than when I tried last time 



unni said:


> One review here: *www.lockergnome.com/it/2008/12/02/songbird-10-is-a-go/
> 
> 
> Is it true that it had such an option in earlier versions?


you can try the main website
www.skreemr.com

OPEN SOURCE is really getting HOT now !!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

Great. Browser too integrated with Music Player(Posting using Songbird's browser)


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

Hola ! Its awesome, I am a devotee now 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/songbird/th_Screenshot-Songbird-1.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2008)

its nice,not as good as media monkey or foobar but some of the features are awesome.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 3, 2008)

like it

very nice, smooth


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2008)

Fantastico! It took two years from 0.1 to 1.0 and they have made a masterpiece. This has so much potential. Like they say, this is indeed the Firefox of media players.

A round of beers to the devs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm...as a WMP & Winamp users, why should I switch to Songbird?

(Asking out of curiosity...no flame wars)


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, you are your best judge, try it and see.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 3, 2008)

Any rpm packages available ? What are dependencies needs to be satisfied if I prefer compiling ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 3, 2008)

RPMs not available for version 1.0 till now.
Must be available soon at  : *wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Articles/Builds/Contributed_Builds 


Dependencies
# glibc 2.3.4 or later
# XOrg 1.0 or later
# gtk+2.10 or later
# fontconfig (also known as xft)
# libstdc++6


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 3, 2008)

after installation & running for the first time, it is eating 86 MB RAM....

Back to WMP 11


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> after installation & running for the first time, it is eating 86 MB RAM....
> 
> Back to WMP 11



Better than 100MB+ which I was getting with the previous. They sure read our feedbacks. I'll wait for a while before they improve with the memory footprint


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 4, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Better than 100MB+ which I was getting with the previous. They sure read our feedbacks. I'll wait for a while before they improve with the memory footprint


I just get 4.5 MB when WMP is minimized playing a 320 KBps VBR MP3 song, and 11 MB when maximized playing the same song. Quickly with 10 seconds of inactivity reduces mem usage to 7.5 MB. 

Songbird is best in Linux I think. It feels great when used in my Arch installation. 
Personal opinion, no offense meant.


----------



## abhinandh (Dec 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> Hola ! Its awesome, I am a devotee now
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/songbird/th_Screenshot-Songbird-1.jpg



is that the default skin( or rather feather)?

if so its awesome...time to update my 1.0rc install.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Yes, it's default.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> is that the default skin( or rather feather)?
> 
> if so its awesome...time to update my 1.0rc install.


Amana Style
*addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1341
Its like Elegant Brit theme for Gnome 

Yes it consumes more memory like Firefox. But I don't care as long as I have my 1GB RAM working  and get good features.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2008)

I using RC 1 now. Will dwnload it right away 
This is a great music player, loaded with FF too 
Also, there is a plugin that replicates the CoverFlow feature that you see in iPhones and iPods. That too is a great addon ,


----------

